# Kent county report Dean Lake



## hoyhj40 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thought I'd post a thread about Dean Lake...drove by the lake and it appears it should be good to go. No fisherman on the lake, but saw sled tracks in the middle along with 4-5 ice skating rinks. If your interested in tiny gills with a chance for some decent pike this may be the weekend to get out. Ice fishing always beats "honey to-do lists"! Gonna try it out this weekend.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Appreciate the ice report. Didnt most of the pike in that lake die off 2 summers ago with the super hot water? Thats what i was told


----------



## hoyhj40 (Jan 3, 2010)

Caught a couple small ones out of there last year but nothing of size.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

michiganmaniac said:


> Appreciate the ice report. Didnt most of the pike in that lake die off 2 summers ago with the super hot water? Thats what i was told


It was the summer of 2012. Hundreds of pike died off from the excessive heat.

I set up tip-ups on Dean Lake this past January in hopes of getting a tiger muskie that may be left in there, but to my surprise I got a 26" pike. Probably the last one in Dean Lake. :lol:


----------

